# Hancock County Club looking for 2 members



## the HEED! (Oct 14, 2004)

150 acre family owned land and club in Powelton community, 8 pt and mature doe rule. We have six guys, 2 of which will not be there much because of out of state work. This land will be thinned and probally sold next year so this membership would only be good for the rest of gun season. Looking for two members, preferably a father and son, no drinking and drugs. Must be ethical hunters and no shoot'em ups. We have house with all electricity and shower, wood stoves for heat or bring camper and run power from house. This is for this gun season only, so if you need a spot to hunt for this gun season and you are looking for a last minute spot we've got 2 spots if interested. Must pay upfront and be willing to sign landowners release. $350 for this season.


----------



## TRC (Oct 17, 2004)

I'd like one of the spots. Will mail $ tomorrow. Please call me at 706-769-5492 Sunday after 1pm. I live in Athens. Thanks!

Tom


----------

